# CSP Update



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Taken from: Department of Public Safety

In a letter dated January 7, 2005, some candidates were informed that they were not selected to continue in the process for a position as a Trooper Trainee with the Division of State Police. In an effort to clarify any misunderstandings about this letter, applicants should know that this is NOT an elimination letter. This letter in effect means that the averages of your combined written score and observational score fall below the score of a selected cut-off. As there are hundreds of applicants in the selection process, breaking the list up into groups makes the applicant pool more manageable and offers candidates a reasonable time period for entering the Connecticut State Police Academy. At this time we are continuing the selection process with those applicants that have the highest average scores. Pursuant to the needs of the Agency, we will be contacting candidates as considered necessary.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

So in other words "YOU WERE DEEMED NOT SUITABLE FOR THE SP"?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, I don't know...I just know that I'm still in the process but without a poly appointment as of yet. I hate waiting.


----------

